# Lifting beams



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

greg24k said:


> He would need a dolly like this, it has adjustable side plates, you can spread them from 0-9" and you can turn that dolly on the dime...easy to move across the lawn and it will not mar the floor.


Were the F did you find that, I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Aggie67 said:


> Add a leverage arm and remove the axle, and you have a Grasshopper. It'll fit through a 35 inch door jamb.






That device looks like trouble


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

festerized said:


> That device looks like trouble


I surf fish quite a bit, and I've seen a guy at IBSP a couple times that uses one of those things to launch his bait.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Or to scare the Benny’s away


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

festerized said:


> That device looks like trouble


Surf cannon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6tB0R0XY0k&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

festerized said:


> Were the F did you find that, I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!


Trojan DC-9 Dolly-Cartin' 2 Wheeled Clamping Cart Unit with 9-Inch Clamping Capacity on Amazon.com $131


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I made something similar to move my kayaks. (See the photo.) Works well in open, flat spaces, but it turns out the center pivot point is really a pain in close quarters with only a 16' long kayak... and forget steps.

The ends of the kayak (or beam?) hit at both the front and the rear before the wheels reach the steps. And this is with the cart carrying the kayak way up high at about 20" off the ground.

The hassle with a center pivot is that if you need the front to go left, the rear has to go right at the same time and for the same distance. So it's impossible to come down a hallway and even begin a turn through a doorway or around a fairly tight corner.

Fortunately my heaviest kayak weighs only 65 pounds, and I can muscle it. Not sure I could do that with a 28 foot long, 1,120 pound "I" beam.

(Besides, my little plastic "Barbie Jeep" wheels might not hold it.) :no:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

The beam buddy


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Scraps of 6" PVC as rollers and skids.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Do yourself a huge favor and get something with fully pivoting wheels at BOTH the extreme front and back of the beam. Unless you have almost unlimited open and flat areas to transport across, you will positively regret a center pivoting setup... especially for 28'.

Think this through.


----------

